# Adding a Backup Camera OEM and Aftermarket



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

BlakeCary said:


> So I am upgrading my 14lt Green Screen Radio to a MyLink.
> 
> For those who have done this and added a backup camera, did you buy the OEM camera with the silver trim as one (95407980)? Or can you buy just the camera and put it on the existing silver trim?
> 
> ...


I bought the OEM camera with the chrome bar. It might be possible to attach the OEM camera to an existing chrome bar, but I don't know how well that would work. 

There are aftermarket cameras, but I don't know how well they work. 

The wiring was in the body harness of my car. I just had to add wires from the radio to the body harness and from the body harness to the camera (I bought an OEM trunk wire harness). It probably wouldn't be too hard to add wires into the trunk lid, but it wouldn't look as nice as the OEM wire harness.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Ya that's what I figured, I think it was a post that you made that you said that. I have found it online for $100 but I was hoping I'd be able to find a alternative way. Looks like ill have to checkout my local U-pull yard and maybe I can snag it all for cheap.


----------



## Drumsforjs (Jul 24, 2017)

When I did the mylink upgrade on my car, The harness I bought came with a video input (yellow rca input)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

5 pin Single row Green is in trunk, 10 pin Double row Black is the Camera.














It looks like my body harness has the wires running back to it but the trunk side doesn't. Wonder if I can but the trunk wire harness made for the on with the camera and just swap it out.... That would be waaaaaaaay easier than splicing and dicing....














My MyLink harness has a RCA plug on it so I would have to convert that to a terminal and then put it in the harness which shouldnt be a problem. Looks like I need to do some research and see if I can locate that harness.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I am going the same route you did. I already got the Chrome bar w/camera, verified camera wires are ran through the body harness in trunk and bought the OEM trunk harness. How/Where did you connect the camera wires on radio harness side to the Body Harness? Is it in the driver kick panel or behind the radio? 




dhpnet said:


> I bought the OEM camera with the chrome bar. It might be possible to attach the OEM camera to an existing chrome bar, but I don't know how well that would work.
> 
> There are aftermarket cameras, but I don't know how well they work.
> 
> The wiring was in the body harness of my car. I just had to add wires from the radio to the body harness and from the body harness to the camera (I bought an OEM trunk wire harness). It probably wouldn't be too hard to add wires into the trunk lid, but it wouldn't look as nice as the OEM wire harness.


----------

